# 2000 740il - tune up help?



## dbane (Feb 22, 2009)

I want to find out what is involved in a tune up for the 2000 740il. How complicted is the process and what to look out for. Any help would be appriciated.


----------



## xxbimmerboyxx (Feb 9, 2008)

just replace the spark plugs you can do the COP if you want but i wouldnt and its pretty easy


----------



## M.Wong (Jan 9, 2003)

You can see what dealers do: Inspection I and II


----------

